# Fry VIDEO!!!



## sti_guy (Feb 14, 2007)

The video might not play....sorry if it doesnt work. But heres a pic a my 3 day old fry. *When should I start to feed them the baby brine? I have it hatched and ready in the refrigerator.*


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wow tons looks like there are tons of em


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello sti_guy, How did it work out for you? I have baby fry right now that are hatching. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

feed them ASAP!!! 3-4 times a day. What do you mean they are in the fridge? They prefer them fresh hatched


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

cooool fry


----------

